# What do you think the final yeild of this corn will be?



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

A very strange year to say the least here. A late start to the row crops due to the ridiculously wet spring which lead into the quite dry summer with very little to below average hay yeilds. And now the corn is growing ears on the tassel??? This is about the strangest thing I have ever seen, and also the cob is only partially filled. This is no trick, it is Pioneer 38N55 i beleive is the variety. I have never seen this before, don't know if the stress for lack of moisture at tassel caused it or what, and don't get the idea that we are as dry as the south. It is dry but not life threateningly so, notice the leaves don't appear to be all that roped up either so I am at a loss. It is also not the whole field but just a few plants,kind of interesting any way you look at it!!
View attachment 1552
View attachment 1553


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

...so my old man says that this is an aborted ear, and it is caused by the dryness and I should remember that from 1982. Evidently we had lots of it that year? He claims that once you have been farming for 60 years you've seen it all, lol.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Could also be "crazy top" which I think can be caused by the application of certain herbicides at the wrong time.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

U've heard it called crazy top before, I've also seen it a few times in our own fields. Mostly on high ground in dry years or low spots in wet years. I've heard it said as well that modern field corns early ancestors had the ears on the end of the stalks just like sorghum. Either way it seems related to stress, maybe a chemical application or stress from growing conditions causes some genetic regression.


----------

